# Insect Repellent



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

So I already started the sunscreen discussion,
so now insect repellent, he has a flea tick treatment, but where we go canoeing 
it can get very buggy black flies & mosquitoes. 
I'v read people using replent on a bandanna around there dogs neck. 
Any thoughts? I would NOT spray any repellent on my V. 
If you have used a product, name and toughts please. 

I think Aspen is just going to have a lot of bites on his belly


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Definitely stay away from anything with Deet!

The Off Clip-On may seem tempting but avoid this! The chemical used in the clip-on is metofluthrin which is a neurotoxin and can cause seizures or worse in dogs. The directions on the packaging explicitly state not to inhale the vapor that it emits so putting it on a collar or anything close to the dog's face would be a bad idea.

I found this article from 2009 off of Yahoo that offers a few potential options for you:
http://voices.yahoo.com/the-5-most-effective-mosquito-sprays-pet-3080958.html?cat=25

I've also seen some animal safe tags that you put on your dogs collar or around their neck that help protect them. I haven't heard that they work 100% but it may be an option to you.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Pet Natural s of Vermont makes a dog repellent that is awsome. You spray it right on them. Made with lemongrass oil cinnamon oil and something else. I swear by it. We used to be able to see mosquito bites all over the boys and now they leave them alone.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Do not use human repellent.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

GarysApollo said:


> Do not use human repellent.


I will look into getting this up here in Ontario.. thanks 

Any other ideas out there keep them coming ...


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

They have a website.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Based on reviews and others I know who have used it successfully, I ordered this to use for Bentley this summer:

http://www.willowtreecollection.com/Seasonal.html

It's a Canadian company and it's full of natural ingredients and none of the bad chemicals found in human sprays. I am waiting for it to arrive in the mail so I can't yet give it a personal review, but I thought I would share anyway and you can check it out too!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Let us know if you like the product and if it works !! 
We bought a spray to keep him clean and might help protect from bug bites. Some people have said it works.

http://www.happytailsspa.com/Dirty-Hairy/Outdoor-Spray.html

Will let you know...


----------

